# 7 days into the 48th year since I started deer hunting.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

48 Years ago Nov 15th 1961 I was able to hunt deer on my own with a fire arm. I had buged my dad about needing a gun nearly all summer. When mom and dad came home from a Friday evening shopping trip to town dad was acting real sneeky. saturday morning after the cows had been milked and put out to pasture dad had me go with him to the house. He had this ratty old Ivers Johnson 410 ga. shot gun setting in a corner. Not an bit of blueing on the thing a crack in the forearm and a hole in the barrel where the bead went, 10 slugs came with it.
Dad said to bring it out to the work shop where he slid a wood dowel rod in the end of the barrel heated some soder which made a bead in that hole. After it cooled we went out and sat some cans on a fence post. I was allowed to shoot it 5 times.
Opening day was frosty cold and being farm folks we had just red sweat shirts over our normal out dorr work cloths.
Being work cloths they kept you warm when working but didn't do much for when you were set hunting or even still hunting.
Round about noon I was cold and hungery so was taking the loging road thru dads woods and A doe came thrashing out of some cover with a big buck following.
I pulled up and shot at that buck that just stood there even after the shot. I loaded again and shot and he started running off so I finished the 3 shots I had left. 
I got back to the house and dad didn't believe I had shot at a buck and was mad I had used up all the shells in one morning. No hunting till the next day when dad could get me some more shells after the stern talking to I got about wasting shells.

When My brother (He was 12) came home from school I talked him into going to the woods with me and looking for that deer. 
We found the spot where he had been standing and some blood just a few feet away about 75 more yard and there was this really nice 6 point buck dead. I had shot it in the neck and in the front shoulder. My dad was happy when we came back to the house with the heart and liver. We tok the tractor and wood trailer to get it.

I never shot another buck till 1965. Missed 1966 since I was in Nam and missed most of 1967 cause I got scared to death opening morning and would not go to the woods again that year.

I have 68 racks from spikes to 8 points in my collection. I shot my last buck a 6 point with my dads deer rifle in 2003 and wrote a story about it that was published in Michigan out of doors December 2004 6 months after my dad died. He never got to read that story so if you have an elderly parent don't wait to tell them you love them and let them read any story you may have wrote about them.

Just remembering this morning how much I love deer hunting and How I miss my dad my first hunting partner and my partner who died this spring.

 Al


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would like to thank alleyyooper for his service to this country and the long lasting effects that a soldier suffers after having done so. Thank you from me and my family.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ditto!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

great story yooper, hope you have another 40 years


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Yop, Thank You for your service and you story. Hope your deer season is going very well, Duckjunky


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Screw the service time didn't meen nothing. Just a couple of years I didn't hunt like I would have liked.

2009 Sunday opening morning I am in a blind I built last year but raised it this past summer so I could see down in the creek cut better.
I saw 29 bald or nearly bald heads all day. 
Shortly after getting in the blind still not shooting time the fire siren a couple of miles away goes off. tghat got the youtes to howeling which in turn got all the dogs in the neighbour hood that are outside to barking and howling.When the dogs finally stopped all the barking the crows started in with their racket. They went on about all day.
Day 2 Monday finds me in the same blind. It was scary silent in the woods wasn't hardly any wind either. Seen 9 baldies all day.
Day 3 Tuesday Im in a different blind on the north side of my property. I seen a person walk down along the bean field about 8:00 AM and enter a blind on the edge of the field. 
Kare calls me on the radio and said she has a couple of does and the weird 4 point buck laying in the pines right out the livig room window.









She says there is another one out there too but it is standing so can't get a good look. Soon she says it is going into the bean feild, shortly I see it.
It trots down the middle of that field and the hunter in the blind does not shoot. It is a 8 point with a spread of about 22 inches but the tines are short about two to three inches long.
I tell Kare he is asleep and she said he was text messageing.
I saw 4 shootable bucks that day but not the one I am hunting for.

 Al


----------

